# Do i need a new Intercooler?



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi, for the past 2 months I've became a new proud owner of a 2018 chevy cruze. So far I love this car. I was doing a more in depth visual inspection today (something I should have done when I was buying the car). When i noticed it looks like the previous owner ran over something and bent the intercooler. Everything seems to idle/run fine.
Should I be concerned that there might be a small boost leak that's not throwing codes? Can this cause any problems? Should this be replaced?
Maybe I worry too much, this is my new baby.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Unless you hear an obvious hissing coming from it under boost, it's probably fine.

I mangled mine hitting a raccoon or something and the power loss and hiss was quite apparent.


----------



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> Unless you hear an obvious hissing coming from it under boost, it's probably fine.
> 
> I mangled mine hitting a raccoon or something and the power loss and hiss was quite apparent.


Thanks for the advice jblackburn!
Just curious are these hard to access?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pumpkin pie man said:


> Thanks for the advice jblackburn!
> Just curious are these hard to access?


Not really. The bumper cover comes off pretty easily when it's not cold outside.


----------

